# Workout buddies Edmonton



## RoughGalaxy (2 Jul 2016)

So I intend on enlisting to coincide with BMQ next year, as I know I have some real progress to make in my physical condition. I was hoping I could find a group of enlisted/soon to be enlisted to train together. (NE Edmonton)


----------



## Jake138 (27 Jul 2016)

Good idea! But unfortunately I live in the West end and the gym in my building is too convenient to travel... Best of luck!

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake138 (31 Jul 2016)

On second thought... Could probably meet up and do something every other week...?

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoughGalaxy (17 Aug 2016)

Apologies, Life has been a little hectic what with getting ready to move west. If you still want to get together a few times, we can do that, but I'll be heading to bc middle of next month.


----------

